# Tomedoe the Bushbaby First Fursuit head WIP



## She-King (Apr 20, 2012)

Tomedoe, my stylized Bushbaby character. She's ALMOST done, except I've ran into some serious problems since I'm at the end now. I forgot a brow ridge of sorts for what I wanted to do with follow me eyes. Now I just need static streamline eyes according to the concept art, but I can't get them to do right. I've all ready tried and I"m very picky and I was not satisfied even at my own hand so that's a problem. She needs teeth that marsupials have and I've never seen anybody try to accurately do them. I don't know, but I would like to be the first. I have sculptey clay waiting nearby for that and she needs bushbaby nostrils, but that eludes me because I was dumb and didn't drill out the nostrils ahead of time and then I put down the fur and it's super glued down now with these ends curled up. Also, with my new techique, A CURVED or ARCHED neck, I have run into dreaded wrinkles and I was advised to put darts in the costume, but I need simple solutions, even if they take longer because I know nothing about sewing nor do I have a sewing machine. I hand sew everything. Are there alternate ways to get wrinkles to be invisible? She's a hot meatball since I was dumb and I didn't plan for a fan on the inside, I need help figuring out a make up for that too. So muuucccchhh! XD I'm not as prepared as I thought I was. I know that now. She needs her bangs. Does anybody know what I should do for that? I was going to use ployfill and cut out the shape of the bangs in the fur, but I don't know if I'm going to like that. I've started it, but put it down since then. Should I use foam and just fur the foam like I did the rest of the head? If so, I should have done that while I ductaped the rest of the head! >__<

Otherwise, the main things I need help with are the eyes, staying cool since this thing is form fitting and I"m a doofus, and the nostrils. I want them to look more or less like the concept art. A simple answer might be something I find the most helpful that I'm avoiding, perhaps XD. But just give me your take on this if you have more experience. I keep over analyzing things and its really annoying me. I'm getting in my own way! >_<

Progress pictures and video!

FUTURE FULLSUIT CONCEPT













































See TOMEDOE  and her CURVED NECK in ACTION!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlx2VnC5MTs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 20, 2012)

When I hear the term "Bushbaby", this is what comes to mind.


----------



## She-King (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't blame you for that one XDDD The animal version is still kind of undiscovered for most people, but the man-baby is pretty easy to come by.


----------



## Translord (Apr 20, 2012)

Bushbabies were my favorite animal as a kid  
For the bangs, I would normally suggest using a long fur (For this it'd be LONG), but since you've already glued down the fur, I'm not sure what to tell ya' :/ 
It's cute so far :3


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 20, 2012)

You made a bushbaby fursuit. You are officially an awesome person. Enough said.

Haha, anyways, I can help you out on the bangs :3 You should head to a craft store and get some yarn a similar color to her fur (Or whatever color). decide how long you want the bangs to be, then find something to wind yarn around (a block, your hand, ect) about half that length. Wind it around, then slide the  loop off of whtever you were using to wind it on and cut the loop so you have a bunch of strands the same size. tie small groups together, and get a cat hairbrush (Or any wire bristle brush, I guess) and brush the yarn fibers out. It's hard, and takes awhile but after you straighten it with a hair straightener and finish brushing it looks very much like hair or fur, and not at all like yarn. I suppose you could then glue or sew your hair groups onto the base in a way that would hide the knots... Anyways, I know Bir does some great yarn tails kind of like this, you should look through her gallery to see what I'm talking about, I guess.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by 'static streamline' eyes. Other than that, the final product looks pretty good, the head shape looks great. I don't really have anything to suggest for you though. My first thought was ''How do you stay cool in that'', because it does look like it'd get pretty hot and tight in there, it doesn't really look like there's be any room for a fan. 

But yeah, this actually looks great! (I didn't even spot the wrinkles at first x


----------



## She-King (Apr 20, 2012)

Static eyes mean "unmoving" and they just sit and stare straight ahead. No following illusion when you move around the head. And streamline I mean very marrow, feminine eyes. Not cartoony. An advanced, fantasy-style eye. I know she's a bushbaby and they do have HUUUGE eyes, but she's stylized so she doesn't have huge eyes. She can see fine in the night without them, she's just a female and I want to get that part across the most. What I have in my concept art is PRECISELY what I want in the physical realm. I just haven't got that to work out yet, lol. I think I will use plastic mesh for that, though. I also want eye lashes as in the concept art.

I was so worried about the wrinkles, but, since I know nothing about sewing and its my first mask, dude, I'm not gonna sweat them. If you didn't notice them and a majority of people don't notice it unless I mention them, then they're obviously not that big of a deal XD I over analyze and I've caught myself this time so I'll save myself a brain fart and just let the mask be natural like that.

I was a doofus and didn't plan for a fan in the building, but I thought, for some reason, everyone made their head without the need for a fan and it wouldn't be THAT hot. I was wrong. This thing is skin tight and it is pretty hot. I need nostrils bad so she can breath. I can breath, I mean XD and her. Right now when I'm inside she and I both suffocate like the dickens!


----------



## She-King (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool beans! You know, a LOT of people do not know what these animals are? They're so dang cute and funny-looking! How could they be underated?! I don't get it! Yeah I was a dum dum on more than one thing for my first mask. I felt so good until I got to this point then it was like (Facedesk) XDDD So yeah, I know now. I know. Yeah, I should have did the bangs when I was ductaping for the fur pattern. I should have used a piece of foam, maybe. I could still do it and hopefully make it seamless. I might try it and see what I get. If I can't get anything favorable, as long as I can get it across that she's a pretty female, I might not need the bangs and I can do that when I make her a 2.0 one day. 8)


----------



## She-King (Apr 21, 2012)

This is some progression I've made since the last post! I added her nostrils! Finally, I have a chance to breathe better, now! Thank the heaven's and Praise the Lord! Someone suggested I stick tubes a ways in the nostrils so air flow is clean and plentiful. I will do that because some of the foam is still rough in places and the holes aren't that big. I just don't know what more to do about cleanly cutting foam away. I can't do that very well. I was dumb and didn't organize this before I started to make the fursuit! >_<


----------



## She-King (Apr 22, 2012)

Tomedoe in action with her newly installed Nostrils! Soooo much easier to breath-ahhhh!


----------



## She-King (Apr 24, 2012)

HANDS ARE DONE NOW!


----------



## She-King (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBa8-XgCji8  SHE HAS EYES NOW!


----------



## natari the husky (Apr 28, 2012)

Your fursuit looks great so far! I do not think I have ever seen a bushbaby furry before. Were did you get the fur for this?


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

Honestly, and I'm sorry for this, but it looks nothing like a bushbaby. Bushbabies are iconic for their HUGE eyes, round cricular heads, and hairless ears. None of those feathers are even remotely shown in your fursuit. And the nostrils too, your suit has these big holes, but bushbabies have curved vertical slits for a nose.


----------



## She-King (Apr 28, 2012)

natari the husky said:


> Your fursuit looks great so far! I do not think I have ever seen a bushbaby furry before. Were did you get the fur for this?



I got the fur at Hancock fabrics in my local area. 8) It's kinda got messy a little bit, since I put it on the foam, but it's holding out well, still nonetheless.


----------



## She-King (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> Honestly, and I'm sorry for this, but it looks nothing like a bushbaby. Bushbabies are iconic for their HUGE eyes, round cricular heads, and hairless ears. None of those feathers are even remotely shown in your fursuit. And the nostrils too, your suit has these big holes, but bushbabies have curved vertical slits for a nose.




She's actually a Greater Bushbaby and they're bigger and also the BIGGEST of the bushbaby family so their profile is much different and not so teeny-like in the face. The muzzle is longer and the eyes are actually smaller. The nose appears longer as well so that's why her nostrils and nose look the way they do. Also, I did the nostrils after I glued the fur to the foam which was a bad idea and a mistake that nobody should be making, first head or not, but I got sidetracked and ended up going back to make the nostrils and that's how they came out and I'm not complaining, either. Yeah, they could be better and more accurate, but shoot, I don't want to push it on my first head, too much. She's also stylized with what I had on paper so, no, you're right, she doesn't look like what she's supposed to be that's easily identifiable to just anyone. I wanted smaller eyes because that was part of my style, which kind of went with the greater bushbaby but look back up at the concept art and you'll see the eyes aren't matched to what the species is supposed to be. The final versions don't match the concept art, but that's because I ended up going realistically stylized with the eyes to get them to look right with the mask instead of fantasy stylized. This is my first head though and the second head I make of her, I'll try to make look more like a bushbaby should cause I haven't seen anyone do one before, either. But just remember GREATER BUSHBABY, like the pictures below! Just look at that nose! And those ears!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2012)

She-King said:


> She's actually a Greater Bushbaby and they're bigger and also the BIGGEST of the bushbaby family so their profile is much different and not so teeny-like in the face. The muzzle is longer and the eyes are actually smaller. The nose appears longer as well so that's why her nostrils and nose look the way they do. Also, I did the nostrils after I glued the fur to the foam which was a bad idea and a mistake that nobody should be making, first head or not, but I got sidetracked and ended up going back to make the nostrils and that's how they came out and I'm not complaining, either. Yeah, they could be better and more accurate, but shoot, I don't want to push it on my first head, too much. She's also stylized with what I had on paper so, no, you're right, she doesn't look like what she's supposed to be that's easily identifiable to just anyone. I wanted smaller eyes because that was part of my style, which kind of went with the greater bushbaby but look back up at the concept art and you'll see the eyes aren't matched to what the species is supposed to be. The final versions don't match the concept art, but that's because I ended up going realistically stylized with the eyes to get them to look right with the mask instead of fantasy stylized. This is my first head though and the second head I make of her, I'll try to make look more like a bushbaby should cause I haven't seen anyone do one before, either. But just remember GREATER BUSHBABY, like the pictures below! Just look at that nose! And those ears!



What Deo is saying that Bushbabies have big eyes regardless, and the eyes on your head are far too small. Bladespark came up with a tutorial for eyes that may work for you.
http://sparkcostumes.com/makehead.html
There's also the bowl technique to make eyes:
http://www.matrices.net/eyes.asp

Also, with the color that you've chosen for the eyes do not make them stand out...actually can't even tell that they are there unless you go really up close to them.
The ears need to be standing up and forward, instead of placed to the side like that, they also need to be rounded instead if Kangaroo-like ears. 

With the impression when you look at it, you see kangaroo, not bushbaby.
Because there's no color color or fur length diversity that you cannot tell that it is a bush-baby, it looks like a cross between a kangaroo and a camel.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2012)

I still don't understand why the nostils are just large circular holes punched into opposite sides of the muzzle.

And yeah, I have to agree that it looks far more like a camel than a greater bushbaby.


----------



## She-King (Apr 29, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What Deo is saying that Bushbabies have big eyes regardless, and the eyes on your head are far too small. Bladespark came up with a tutorial for eyes that may work for you.
> http://sparkcostumes.com/makehead.html
> There's also the bowl technique to make eyes:
> http://www.matrices.net/eyes.asp
> ...



LOL, well, I can't argue with you guys, cause what you say is true, but, it is my first head, however, I do know what a bushbaby looks like.I am short on supplies and resources so she's most likely not going to change hardly at all except for some arcylic to darken her facial lines and features. I don't have any more money or gas money to be running around buying bowls. Also, I can really go back and re-foam anything to make bigger eye holes anyways. I don't think it's worth messing up my mask.

I also understand this may be a form of a disappointment because nobody has actually nailed a bushbaby before so, I apologize and I'll try harder next time, lol.

I just wanted to incorporate my own spin off off it and she IS STYLIZED based off of my concept art which doesn't look too much like a bushbaby either, but I wanted it to look like that anyways. When I make a 2.0 of her, I'll be sure to touch up the problem areas you have mentioned. I'm not too in touch with figuring out how to make my style shine the way I want to in the physical realm,but make it identifiable for whatever animal it's supposed to be at the same time, just yet without doing something I don't want or like, lol, but I am learning. I would have done bigger eyes, but they wouldn't look right with the rest of the head since I have some flaws, that you have mentioned. I tried to plot and diagram bigger eyes, but they just didn't look right to me, even though they were accurate for the species I was doing. Regardless though, I have favorable feedback from people that couldn't tell what it was nor could they bring themselves to call it what I did. I'd say the eyes are okay for mess I created with the mask as a whole, lol.

The curved neck is a thing I haven't seen in any other fursuits at all pro or novice, so that's what may help it look like a camel. I said earlier that the nostrils are just holes punched in the foam because I glued down the fur before I did the nose in the foam and before I ductaped for the pattern for the fur so I had to go back and that's all I could get it to do without being too scared that I would screw up my mask. I mean, at least have some imagination and PRETEND it looks like what it's supposed to. Try to see it the way I was, lol. I kinda screwed up so I had to go back and fix it and there's only so much a novice fursuit builder can do when they KNOW they've messed up!

I know some people that make goats make the ears way too damn long and they look like rabbits with horns. Even after I compared the cartoony goats to the real goats, they still looking like hoofed bunnies, but it's because the ears are too long. Granted, I failed to have some sense of playfulness because I got stuck on realism compared to the cartoony spin on realism. I guess my style is in between and it's kind of irritating for me to call it one sole thing when it looks like several, but I tried, right?

Just know, first head still a WIP and I will color the outer edges of the eyes to make it look more bushbaby like. I would shaved the muzzle, but since it was my first head, I experimented with some clippers and shaved down to the foam and then panicked  and hot glued down a patch of scrap fur  and now I have a hard plastic-like patch of fur you cannot shave. So, even though bushbabies have shaved muzzles, I can't do it anyways unless I want to pry up that patch and ruin the rest of the mask that way. I know it would make it look more finished and official, but I'm not going to screw up the mask to make it JUST like that. If I was getting paid for it, yeah, I'd figure something out. Its just as much as a literal learning memory block as it is a failed attempt in other ways, lol.

Overall, no, it doesn't looke EXACTLY, like a bushbaby, but that's okay and I know now, I've missed the species identity mark. I understand that some people are better familiar with facial profiles than I am so this might mess with their head in the literal animal kingdom when it comes to eye-size, jaw line, forehead, and the degree the ears are tapered. 

Heck, I had someone think I was a mule. I'd hate to change what it is now because nobody knows what the heck a bushbaby is. I think I might just wear a sign that says "Fantasy greater bushbaby." or something. I was making her for rens fest anyways so I think people will accept that.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2012)

She-King said:


> -stuff-



First rule of fursuit-making: Even if you are not taking commissions, critique is a godsend even when trying to make your first suit. First attempts aren't always going to be the best, but there's always room for improvement. I am not here to kiss your ass, I am offering critique from one fursuit maker to a novice in order to help you improve.

Re-doing eye areas is not as hard as you make it out to be, mostly it is cutting away and re-applying materials in order to widen a certain area, which takes a good eye and proper measurement. 
Secondly: "ITS' MY STYLE"  is just a cheap cop-out way of saying that "I don't want to learn because everyone told me it is perfect and I am sticking with it".


----------



## She-King (May 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gfqS8vy6-A&list=UUekgVP9JeMnN2wARluRdmrQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## She-King (May 8, 2012)

Tomedoe is finally in her pirate suit for the first time. Still a lot to be done before rens fest, but we're getting there! Watch and see her in action!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbk0FXI2DvA&list=UUekgVP9JeMnN2wARluRdmrQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Deo (May 8, 2012)

Stop necroing your thread. None of FAF needs to be spammed with pictures of videos of your camel.


----------



## She-King (May 8, 2012)

Deo said:


> Stop necroing your thread. None of FAF needs to be spammed with pictures of videos of your camel.



What are you talking about? Why are you being such an unprofessional ASS?! I should have took your avatar identity seriously when I first read it over... I'm updating my progress. I won't stop and move on until she's done. Some people like to watch others. It seems to be okay on other Furry Forums I've been on to keep people updated. What the hell! Look, if people are going to be ass holes to novices who are trying to build fursuits, I'm going to ward off people from FA or speak to an official about the jackass attitudes that are going on here. 

 I thought people in this fandom whom respect it would be nicer and open towards newcomers, even if people don't understand or know how things go around the forums. Even if they refuse criticism. Learn to learn about how other people learn, especially if they have no experience. Not everyone will be happy with taking Criticism. Shoot, they might not know HOW to take it so be nice to people anyways and don't push shit! 

I'm shocked I've seen such disregard for inexperienced people like myself! Please, be nicer or shut the hell up and ignore this post, please. Don't go telling me how you feel. If you don't like it, don't look at it. Plain and simple. It's not about you and it never was. This IS what the forums are for.


----------



## RebelOreo (May 8, 2012)

If you can keep me update, continuously update this forum with pictures and videos of your Tomedoe progress that would be amazing. Please don't listen to that person. They are just a troll trying to get a rise out of you. They are everywhere so psha. Don't worry about them deary.


----------



## She-King (May 8, 2012)

RebelOreo said:


> If you can keep me update, continuously update this forum with pictures and videos of your Tomedoe progress that would be amazing. Please don't listen to that person. They are just a troll trying to get a rise out of you. They are everywhere so psha. Don't worry about them deary.



Yes! Ignoring is a great thing. I will do that, thanks for the input. She will be continued and any further harping or badgering will be ignored! Thank you very much.


----------



## Deo (May 8, 2012)

She-King said:


> What are you talking about? Why are you being such an unprofessional ASS?!


Unproffessional? Madam, I am insulted. Dragoneer pays me well for my professional skills as an asshole on this site.
:V I also had no idea that it was necessary for me to be "professional" on a furry internet forum. OH LAWDY



She-King said:


> I'm updating my progress. I won't stop and move on until she's done.


What progress? It's exactly the same fucking thing.



She-King said:


> I'm going to ward off people from FA or speak to an official about the jackass attitudes that are going on here.


Oh no! I am positively a quiver! You _simply_ must not tattle on me, or I will surely be put in time out. 
Seriously though, do you hear yourself? You necro your thread and then pledge to whine to others, on the mainsite which has no jurisdiction here no less, about _me?_ 



She-King said:


> I thought people in this fandom whom respect it would be nicer and open towards newcomers, even if people don't understand or know how things go around the forums. Even if they refuse criticism. Learn to learn about how other people learn, especially if they have no experience. Not everyone will be happy with taking Criticism. Shoot, they might not know HOW to take it so be nice to people anyways and don't push shit!


I have been exceedingly helpful. I've provided links, tutorials, websites, and reference images on this forum to aid new people in building fursuits. Your skin is just fucking papery thin over your goddamned camel. You should be happy I fucking took the time to help you improve instead of bitching that you cannot stand critique. Critique fosters improvement like nothing else will, either learn to thrive off of critique or get the fuck out of art.



She-King said:


> I'm shocked I've seen such disregard for inexperienced people like myself!


Disregard? I replied to help you, you moron. I made a sticky thread pedantically listing out the how-tos in detail and collected sources: TO HELP INEXPERIENCED PEOPLE LIKE YOURSELF. I have shown so much regard that I practically fucking oozed it all over you.



She-King said:


> Don't go telling me how you feel.


Certainly, I'll just sit back and take your snits and bitchiness since you have no regard for my feelings or the trouble I went to in order to help inexperienced fursuit makers.



RebelOreo said:


> They are just a troll trying to get a rise out of you.


I am not a troll. 
Experienced advice, disagreement, and critique =/= troll



RebelOreo said:


> They are everywhere so psha.


No shit. I'm a FAF regular, honyebun.


----------



## She-King (May 9, 2012)

Now that I have read over what you have said, it makes more sense and I realize we've both misunderstood each other. Yes, you have provided me with links and assistance as you do everyone that joins this site and you have taken time out of your day to explain what is wrong with the mask. I have, unfortunately, not understood your particular way about critiquing. Perhaps I expect something or a way about it you didn't do or something. I don't know. 

Your original posts just sounded like all you seemed to crit on was how the mask didn't look like a bushbaby. That's...all I ever got out of it. No feedback on anything I did well in the construction of the mask UNRELATED to the actual profile of the animal. Nothing on the symmetry, the eyes, nothing on how I made the mask work with what i did have, all of the errors and crap since I did realize, it doesn't look like a bushbaby. I never got any feedback on that, thus I didn't learn anything but the fact "It doesn't even look like a bushbaby." Yes, I all ready know this. Not much I plan to do on this, thus the critique was not helpful to me at all. I guess I could have said that to avoid this, but I thought I said that, more or less, when I exceedingly explained myself to the point of it not showing up as a quote worth reading or Outlining in a "quote" box. I do run around in circles when I type on these damn forums. I can write stories with characters, but when I type in first person I fail, as you've noticed or I get crap wrong. Regardless of that now, I can still use what you said on the next head I make and the 2.0 version of my bushbaby head. I've got some ideas on what to look at to get the right proportions to the mask. Such as the eyes, which you stressed.

I do know how to take critiques, but this particular outburst from me is exceedingly rare. The way you went about it was confusing to me and thus, I am upset. I do know how you work, now, IF you say anything on anything else I post in the forums.

I am sorry, Deo, forgive me for being quick to get upset. I will work on being slower and SAYING that something doesn't make sense. I need to do that more often. >> Hopefully that helps, it's 2 am and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2012)

RebelOreo said:


> If you can keep me update, continuously update this forum with pictures and videos of your Tomedoe progress that would be amazing. Please don't listen to that person. They are just a troll trying to get a rise out of you. They are everywhere so psha. Don't worry about them deary.



Yes...a fursuitmaker trying to troll people with helpful information instead of asspats. :V
I doubt your read all of the posts to make that assertion.


----------



## She-King (May 9, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Yes...a fursuitmaker trying to troll people with helpful information instead of asspats. :V
> I doubt your read all of the posts to make that assertion.




(Guiltily) No, you're right, I didn't and neither did she...now I feel like an ass XDDD >> I DID read, but not more than once. Usually, if I think something bothers me,  I read it more than once or I say nothing, go back and read it and then it doesn't sound so offensive. Well, I didn't do that this time. THe one time I don't do it. -W- I sometimes have to read more than once to understand what someone is saying.

Once again, I apologize.

About necroing my thread, as he mentioned. The costume is NOT complete yet, which is why I keep updating it. It's NOT the same thing. It's not just about the fursuit itself. It's an entire costume. That kinda bothered me because on furtopia, I had people tell me to keep them updated and you make a thread and you do just that. You keep posting progress pictures. That and it's your thread and it saves space if you just put crap in one thing, I think. I know the internet is bottomless, but its not too necessary to make a new thread. That and he called her a camel. She's a bushbaby and that...ticked me off. >>


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2012)

She-King;2922066About necroing my thread said:
			
		

> Unless the thread is about 3 months or older, it does not count as a necro.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 9, 2012)

I watched one of your videos and I will say that the shape and motion of your tail is pretty good. It has a bit of a toony look which I'm not sure is intentional--if not, longer fur might have alleviated it, but again the general construction seems good, especially for such a large tail. One thing I might suggest, if you're willing to go back and work on it more, is to go back and round off the tip. If you look at bush baby tails, they don't have those sharp tips because it's mostly just fluff at the end. You see this in bush baby stuffed toys as well. The sharp tip is probably going to enhance the kangaroo look. 

You obviously do have a degree of technical skill, and in terms of construction it really seems pretty good for a first suit. The main issue people seem to be bringing up is the design, it just doesn't really hit the target species.

I think that you should continue updating as long as you have actual updates to report, and as long as you are comfortable with doing so. FAF is a tough crowd to please, though.


----------



## Flippy (May 9, 2012)

She-King this a really good attempt at a first suit. If I may criticize I think you can do at least 1 thing to get the point across that this is a greater Bushbaby. If you could use a light brownish tone fabric for at least the inside of the ears Bushbaby would come across a lot better. What makes me recognize something as a Bushbaby or a greater Bushbaby is the almost hairless ears kinda like a bats but proportionally smaller & curvier. I found a picture of a greater Bushbaby plush and I defiantly think the shorter fabric inside the ears get the point across better.


----------



## She-King (May 9, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I watched one of your videos and I will say that the shape and motion of your tail is pretty good. It has a bit of a toony look which I'm not sure is intentional--if not, longer fur might have alleviated it, but again the general construction seems good, especially for such a large tail. One thing I might suggest, if you're willing to go back and work on it more, is to go back and round off the tip. If you look at bush baby tails, they don't have those sharp tips because it's mostly just fluff at the end. You see this in bush baby stuffed toys as well. The sharp tip is probably going to enhance the kangaroo look.
> 
> You obviously do have a degree of technical skill, and in terms of construction it really seems pretty good for a first suit. The main issue people seem to be bringing up is the design, it just doesn't really hit the target species.
> 
> I think that you should continue updating as long as you have actual updates to report, and as long as you are comfortable with doing so. FAF is a tough crowd to please, though.



Thank you very much. Yes, (Scratches head) Well, now I understand why that's being stressed. Before I didn't, I don't think. Yeah, I'll go back and round off the tail. I think I know how to do that. I know it doesn't look like it's target, but I'm too scared to mess with it to fix it. Is that...okay? That's the only reason why I got upset earlier, LOL.



Flippy said:


> She-King this a really good attempt at a first suit. If I may criticize I think you can do at least 1 thing to get the point across that this is a greater Bushbaby. If you could use a light brownish tone fabric for at least the inside of the ears Bushbaby would come across a lot better. What makes me recognize something as a Bushbaby or a greater Bushbaby is the almost hairless ears kinda like a bats but proportionally smaller & curvier. I found a picture of a greater Bushbaby plush and I defiantly think the shorter fabric inside the ears get the point across better.


Yeah, I can figire that out! If I can find some clippers I'll see if I can giver her a fine shave...NO! Actually, I can get some fleece! That would work! I'll round off the tail and get some fleece! Yeah, I'll see what I can do about that. Thank you.



Ozriel said:


> Unless the thread is about 3 months or older, it does not count as a necro.


 Oh, mmkay. Well I couldn't understand why he would make anything out of that because it hasn't actually been that long, lol.


----------



## Flippy (May 9, 2012)

She-King said:


> Yeah, I can figire that out! If I can find some  clippers I'll see if I can giver her a fine shave...NO! Actually, I can  get some fleece! That would work! I'll round off the tail and get some  fleece! Yeah, I'll see what I can do about that. Thank you.



No prob. If you use the fleece instead of the fur for the ears then  you can use that left over fur in case you need to replace any fur that gets dirty. I'm glad that you decied that your tail shouldn't touch the floor. If I remember  correctly you were worried about the length of the tail in another  thread.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 9, 2012)

She-King said:


> Yes, (Scratches head) Well, now I understand why that's being stressed. Before I didn't, I don't think. Yeah, I'll go back and round off the tail. I think I know how to do that. I know it doesn't look like it's target, but I'm too scared to mess with it to fix it. Is that...okay? That's the only reason why I got upset earlier, LOL.


Is it okay? Well, in the end it's your fursuit. Ultimately it was created for your own enjoyment; so you're kind of the judge of that. That doesn't free you from criticism, especially if you post it on a forum for feedback, but you don't have to apologize for it or something. That said, I wouldn't suggest dismissing them since they're often necessary for improvement--just don't take it too personal. Keep them in mind for the modifications you do feel comfortable making, and for the construction of your next suit.


----------



## She-King (May 9, 2012)

Flippy said:


> No prob. If you use the fleece instead of the fur for the ears then  you can use that left over fur in case you need to replace any fur that gets dirty. I'm glad that you decied that your tail shouldn't touch the floor. If I remember  correctly you were worried about the length of the tail in another  thread.



Yes, I was, lol. Now, I really like long, exaggerated tails, but c'mon, it's down right impractical and I crave practicality, even it means sacrificing something that might be a trademark. It's not practical to have your tail dragging through dirt or soot. It's going to get dirty, lol! So yeah, but, because it doesn't and I gave it a curve, it bounces and gives it life, so yeah, it was a good idea not just because it would keep it from getting dirty. I'm still coming to terms that I might actually be good at this. I always feared for my life when it came to CRAFTING, specifically, but this kind of crafting I never thought I would have some type of knack for.

Now, for the indoor use, you bet your britches I'm going to make a monster bushbaby tail that might just be six feet long. I'm working on a device that will have hidden wheels under it so it looks like the tail slithers on the ground, on top of the wheels. I'm still figuring out how that should work in amongst that idea, lol.



Ad Hoc said:


> Is it okay? Well, in the end it's your fursuit. Ultimately it was created for your own enjoyment; so you're kind of the judge of that. That doesn't free you from criticism, especially if you post it on a forum for feedback, but you don't have to apologize for it or something. That said, I wouldn't suggest dismissing them since they're often necessary for improvement--just don't take it too personal. Keep them in mind for the modifications you do feel comfortable making, and for the construction of your next suit.




I think, I will leave it. Just maybe, the eyes will be changed. I'm debating on that though, however, coming up with the tiny eyes was hard enough, I thought. Making them bigger would make the rest of the mask look strange, don't you think? I know it's a bushbaby, but I have so many flaws with the look, do you think I should change the eyes or would it look strange? Then again, bushbabies do look...strange, lol. I don't want to creep people out since a lot of people do not know what a bushbaby looks like. THe last thing I want is to send people running lol. Especially, if I go on an outing.


----------



## Deo (May 9, 2012)

Please don't triple and double post. Use the multiquote feature or edit your previous posts.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 9, 2012)

She-King said:


> I think, I will leave it. Just maybe, the eyes will be changed. I'm debating on that though, however, coming up with the tiny eyes was hard enough, I thought. Making them bigger would make the rest of the mask look strange, don't you think? I know it's a bushbaby, but I have so many flaws with the look, do you think I should change the eyes or would it look strange? Then again, bushbabies do look...strange, lol. I don't want to creep people out since a lot of people do not know what a bushbaby looks like. THe last thing I want is to send people running lol. Especially, if I go on an outing.


If it were me, I would commit to the modifications you told Flippy you were going to go. (The tail and the fleece stuff.) I'm not sure about the eyes. I feel like that's something the mask would need to be designed around from the beginning. 

Try not to double post though.


----------



## She-King (May 9, 2012)

Deo said:


> Please don't triple and double post. Use the multiquote feature or edit your previous posts.


Mmkays, I figured it out, now XD. I'm sorry, again Deo. You herpy-derp Tazmanian devil. 83 Even when I was going to tear your head off, I still thought he was cute, regardless XDDDD.



> If it were me, I would commit to the modifications you told Flippy you were going to go. (The tail and the fleece stuff.) I'm not sure about the eyes. I feel like that's something the mask would need to be designed around from the beginning.
> 
> Try not to double post though.



Okay, yeah, I don't think the eyes will change. They look all right with the whole head, even though they aren't species appropriate. I did just now sew the tail into a fuzzy rounded nub fuzz. Now, I need to go get the fleece for the ears.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 9, 2012)

She-King said:


> Mmkays, I figured it out, now XD. I'm sorry, again Deo. You herpy-derp Tazmanian devil. 83 Even when I was going to tear your head off, I still thought he was cute, regardless XDDDD.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, yeah, I don't think the eyes will change. They look all right with the whole head, even though they aren't species appropriate. I did just now sew the tail into a fuzzy rounded nub fuzz. Now, I need to go get the fleece for the ears.



Please do not keep the eyes as they are. They need to be redone. It's not a scary thing that you have to cut open and re-do eyes. Oz and myself have faced doing that in the past and in choosing to do it, and learn how it works it helped make us better suit makers. Go ahead and open them up. Make them bigger and more noticeable. Doing this will give you much better eye sight and will be a good learning experience.

Also about tails. You can still make your outdoor tail something fluffy. Just scale to the right proportions, and choose a much more bushy and fluffy material. The best material I know of for this called "Fox fur" and the main place I get it from is Mendels far out fabrics: http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml

Just look at what you can do when you work with this material: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7266552/ and http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7199210/ and http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7199144/
If you can get the Palimeno that would be a great material to work with if you do a rebuild. Then you could give your costume the fluffy look where it needs it but shave down where necessary.

EDIT: To be clear don't take what people say here as offensive. They are not trying to troll you. Constructive criticism isn't always nice. But if you take it to heart and improve you become better as a person, people respect you more, and you end up happier with the end project. How would you feel if you went to an event and no one could figure out what you are? What if people at conventions or meets keep mistaking you as a camel, or a kangaroo? It may not seem like much now but wait till you go out and no one can figure out what you are. It hurts then because you want to be what you are trying to be which is a Bush Baby. Not Kangroo, not a Camel, or any other thing someone could mistake it as.

This is a big part of suit making is that people need to learn that style is not as important as getting the species down. Otherwise no one can tell what you are.


----------



## She-King (May 9, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> Please do not keep the eyes as they are. They need to be redone. It's not a scary thing that you have to cut open and re-do eyes. Oz and myself have faced doing that in the past and in choosing to do it, and learn how it works it helped make us better suit makers. Go ahead and open them up. Make them bigger and more noticeable. Doing this will give you much better eye sight and will be a good learning experience.
> 
> Also about tails. You can still make your outdoor tail something fluffy. Just scale to the right proportions, and choose a much more bushy and fluffy material. The best material I know of for this called "Fox fur" and the main place I get it from is Mendels far out fabrics: http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml
> 
> ...


 I was actually still cutting away foam and applying fur after I had finished the mask. If I would screw up and shave to much down, i'd get a scrap piece of fur tuck it in and glue it down. You won't even know where I did that at either, so no, you're right, it's not that scary and if I can keep doing that, I shouldn't do too much damage. This whole thing is something different to be critiqued on and I'm not used to the expectations. I was treating it as something like being critiqued on a drawing. This is a 3D matter and in the physical realm. Not a digital painting, so, it is a different kind of realm in art. It's not a flat surface.

I will try my hand at changing the eyes. It's not going to kill me. Its just another puzzle. I understand, now, why you are telling me to change them and I am getting tired of explaining to people and not getting what I am to stick, lol. Do you have any suggestions , since I will change the eyes, how to make them look good with the rest of the head? Do I need a brow ridge if I do this? Thank you for the links, I appreciate it. This is worth it if you are all encouraging me about it, obviously XD. Herp derp.


----------



## Flippy (May 9, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What Deo is saying that Bushbabies have big eyes regardless, and the eyes on your head are far too small. Bladespark came up with a tutorial for eyes that may work for you.
> http://sparkcostumes.com/makehead.html
> There's also the bowl technique to make eyes:
> http://www.matrices.net/eyes.asp
> ...


Ozriel posted that about making the eyes on the last page. Use clear Christmas ornaments or I've seen plasictic art pallets used before but I think the ornament halfs would look larger which would probably look more accurate on a Bushbaby.









I found this on Ormspryde 's FA. They reminded me that it would probably look good to figure out what fabric the eyelids are gonna be if you have them.


----------



## She-King (May 9, 2012)

Flippy said:


> Ozriel posted that about making the eyes on the last page. Use clear Christmas ornaments or I've seen plasictic art pallets used before but I think the ornament halfs would look larger which would probably look more accurate on a Bushbaby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All righty, then! I'll look for those. I can create a brow ridge to encompass the eye balls so they don't look weird. I think I should do that anyways, because you can't not have a brow ridge and its something I did forget to add. Compared to the picture of a greater bushbaby, the eyes aren't THAT big, I don't think. Well...I think I'm puzzled on how BIG is BIG for my particular mask, regardless of the fact its a bushbaby?  The fabric could be fleece, as well for the eye lids.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 9, 2012)

She-King said:


> I was actually still cutting away foam and applying fur after I had finished the mask. If I would screw up and shave to much down, i'd get a scrap piece of fur tuck it in and glue it down. You won't even know where I did that at either, so no, you're right, it's not that scary and if I can keep doing that, I shouldn't do too much damage. This whole thing is something different to be critiqued on and I'm not used to the expectations. I was treating it as something like being critiqued on a drawing. This is a 3D matter and in the physical realm. Not a digital painting, so, it is a different kind of realm in art. It's not a flat surface.
> 
> I will try my hand at changing the eyes. It's not going to kill me. Its just another puzzle. I understand, now, why you are telling me to change them and I am getting tired of explaining to people and not getting what I am to stick, lol. Do you have any suggestions , since I will change the eyes, how to make them look good with the rest of the head? Do I need a brow ridge if I do this? Thank you for the links, I appreciate it. This is worth it if you are all encouraging me about it, obviously XD. Herp derp.



For the species you are doing the ornament/bubble eyes would be fantastic. It would really give it that bush baby feel right away. That said any art regardless of the medium goes through the same thing when it comes to critique. When it is something that needs to look like a species, and is going to be worn around publicly you want the best critique possible no matter how harsh it may seem.


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2012)

She-King said:


> All righty, then! I'll look for those. I can create a brow ridge to encompass the eye balls so they don't look weird. I think I should do that anyways, because you can't not have a brow ridge and its something I did forget to add. Compared to the picture of a greater bushbaby, the eyes aren't THAT big, I don't think. Well...I think I'm puzzled on how BIG is BIG for my particular mask, regardless of the fact its a bushbaby?  The fabric could be fleece, as well for the eye lids.




You can use either fleece, suede or some light airdrying clays and/or epoxy to make eyelids for them. It'll take some practice to see how you like them. You can probably use fun foam to create eyelashes if you want to add them.


----------



## She-King (May 9, 2012)

> For the species you are doing the ornament/bubble eyes would be fantastic. It would really give it that bush baby feel right away. That said any art regardless of the medium goes through the same thing when it comes to critique. When it is something that needs to look like a species, and is going to be worn around publicly you want the best critique possible no matter how harsh it may seem.



Correct.




Ozriel said:


> You can use either fleece, suede or some light airdrying clays and/or epoxy to make eyelids for them. It'll take some practice to see how you like them. You can probably use fun foam to create eyelashes if you want to add them.



All righty!


----------



## EnvyAlakye (May 18, 2012)

Just a suggestion as to the bangs issue, I have read through a lot and found the best look actually came from bangs crafted out of horse hair. I have my own personal palomino I can go to (and dye her nice golden strands) however I am not quite sure where exactly you can buy it. Maybe at a craft store? I have also learned that it is best to use as minimal amount of hair as you can. Usually it does not turn out that well, and the more natural look seems to show off better. Hope I helped, Im still pretty new at fursuiting stuff, but I have been doing a fair share of research. ^.^

EDIT: I have also heard the same goes for eye lashes too 

EDIT: EDIT: Ok so here is a thought. Instead of thinking of "HOW CAN I FIX THIS TO MAKE IT A BUSH BABY" you can always do what creates the best of artists.... Turn it into something else. Save your bush baby until later, and make this one a Kangaroo (looks more like a kangaroo than a camel! No offense...) Dear it is only your first fursuit, and compared to others I have seen, especially terrible ones that looks like a blanket thrown over foam, on commission.... Heck If I had the money I would buy the suit right off ya! Unfortunately I am broke.... But it is an option. I.E. When ever I draw things in pen and I have an image in my head, it can be hard to stray away from that image when I have been working so hard to create it. Yet sometimes, if I sit back and look at it as a whole and unbiased (as the artist) I will find other images that it can be turned into. Take your screw ups and make something new and more amazing out of it! Take a break from the bush baby idea and finish that suit as your new creature of choice, then use the experiences you learned to make a new suit to your desired effect!


----------



## She-King (May 19, 2012)

> Just a suggestion as to the bangs issue, I have read through a lot and found the best look actually came from bangs crafted out of horse hair. I have my own personal palomino I can go to (and dye her nice golden strands) however I am not quite sure where exactly you can buy it. Maybe at a craft store? I have also learned that it is best to use as minimal amount of hair as you can. Usually it does not turn out that well, and the more natural look seems to show off better. Hope I helped, Im still pretty new at fursuiting stuff, but I have been doing a fair share of research. ^.^
> 
> EDIT: I have also heard the same goes for eye lashes too
> 
> EDIT: EDIT: Ok so here is a thought. Instead of thinking of "HOW CAN I FIX THIS TO MAKE IT A BUSH BABY" you can always do what creates the best of artists.... Turn it into something else. Save your bush baby until later, and make this one a Kangaroo (looks more like a kangaroo than a camel! No offense...) Dear it is only your first fursuit, and compared to others I have seen, especially terrible ones that looks like a blanket thrown over foam, on commission.... Heck If I had the money I would buy the suit right off ya! Unfortunately I am broke.... But it is an option. I.E. When ever I draw things in pen and I have an image in my head, it can be hard to stray away from that image when I have been working so hard to create it. Yet sometimes, if I sit back and look at it as a whole and unbiased (as the artist) I will find other images that it can be turned into. Take your screw ups and make something new and more amazing out of it! Take a break from the bush baby idea and finish that suit as your new creature of choice, then use the experiences you learned to make a new suit to your desired effect!



Horse hair, you say? Mmkay XD I'll see if I can afford it. I can probably order it offline someplace. Thanks for that heads up and that's so cool you have a horse to provide you with resources , lol. I love horses, myself. I was just going to use thin foam and form fur over it, but, for this mask's sake, I'll see if I can make the horse hair work. I've also been told Kanekalon is a way to go too if you can't afford horse hair.

I have actually decided to add to this mask (No offense taken, it does look like a kangaroo) and leave the eyes and everything as is because I do like how it looks. It works for what it is and like you said, It's easier to just say Kangaroo. I've learned my lesson XD People in public know what the crap a kangaroo is, so, for the sake of being in public and the fact it looks good. It is, in fact, a Kangaroo XD. I'll have to give it a name. I'm preparing to make a completely new head for my bushbaby. There's so many non-bushbaby features, it's better off being what it looks like. I have a lot of time on my hands being at home and various things so I can do both at the same time, possibly. The kangaroo head won't be too hard to finish, though and then I can start on my new head anyways. 8)

Thank you for those tips and the "Turn-it-into-something-else." Idea is brilliant and working smarter and not harder. I don't know why it took me this long to just decide that. I think I was clinging onto the idea and hope that people would catch on or that it work out, but it didn't so, I've matured a little and I've learned to work with the mask. After all, it is my first. 

Being told that you would buy it is reassuring XD I have seen some scary-looking first-time masks on Furbuy of all things! These whackos wanted 100 dollors for something that looked hacked up by a cat. No offense to them, it just wasn't the skill level to be sold, really. The craftsmanship was very poor, more or less.


----------

